# créer plusieurs partitions sur un dvd



## cvldudu (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à vous,
voilà mon problème : j'ai pas mal de fichiers image en .iso (distro linux) ou en .dmg qui chacune ne font pas plus d'un Go mais plus qu'un simple CD.
Afin de minimiser les couts liés à l'achat de DVD et de gagner de la place (sur mon disque dur et dans mon armoire) je compte graver plusieurs images sur un même dvd.

Je pense que la solution la plus simple serait de partitioner le DVD afin d'avoir une image par partition mais j'ai eu beau chercher sur le web je ne trouve pas ... J'ai entendu parler de Super-iso mais c'est la première fois donc  ...


Comment faire ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## edd72 (3 Janvier 2011)

Ben non, un CD/DVD ne peux pas avoir plusieurs partitions.

Grave tes ISO/DMG tel quel dans ce cas (tu peux en mettre autant que tu veux (du moment qu'il y a la place) sur un CD/DVD)


----------



## cvldudu (6 Janvier 2011)

j'ai essayé sous mac, linux et windows mais non ... Ah m'énerve ce truc ! heureusement que j'ai un DVD RW !
Que ça soit avec l'utilitaire made in pomme, Nero ou l'utilitaire Ubuntu il ne veulent rien savoir ...


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour





cvldudu a dit:


> j'ai essayé sous mac, linux et windows mais non ... Ah m'énerve ce truc ! heureusement que j'ai un DVD RW !
> Que ça soit avec l'utilitaire made in pomme, Nero ou l'utilitaire Ubuntu il ne veulent rien savoir ...


Et pour cause... Le système de partionnement n'existe que sur les disques durs et les supports assimilés. Les DVD et CD de données ont une structure totalement différente qui ne permet pas ce genre d'artifice.

Pour rappel, les premiers peuvent présenter des schémas de partitionnement de type MBR, Apple ou GPT, tandis que les seconds doivent se conformer à la norme ISO 9660 pour que les fichiers qu'ils contiennent puissent être reconnus, et à l'extension El Torito pour être bootables.


Cela n'empêche pas qu'il puisse exister des solutions pour résoudre ton problème, mais alors elles seront spécifiques et certainement pas portables d'une plateforme à l'autre, voire peut-être même pas d'un ordinateur à l'autre.


----------



## edd72 (6 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Cela n'empêche pas qu'il puisse exister des solutions pour résoudre ton problème, mais alors elles seront spécifiques et certainement pas portables d'une plateforme à l'autre, voire peut-être même pas d'un ordinateur à l'autre.



Voir pas du tout de solutions (ses distros Linux sont des ISO de disques bootables).


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Voir pas du tout de solutions (ses distros Linux sont des ISO de disques bootables).


Même dans ce genre de situation il y a des solutions. Mais comme je l'indiquais, elles sont spécifiques et pas portables.

_Par exemple, j'ai déjà fait tenir plusieurs OS bootables sur un seul CD grâce à une amorce réalisant un multi-boot et l'exploitation du format spécifique de partitionnement lors du chargement. Mais chaque OS était aussi pourvu d'un pilote spécifique afin de pouvoir continuer à lire le contenu du CD après avoir pris le relais. Cette technique fonctionnait avec tous les OS dont le pilote avait été développé et dans les images ISO desquels l'utilitaire d'installation savait l'injecter (à savoir, à l'époque, MSDOS, Windows 95, 98 et NT4 et deux distribs de Linux - il n'y avait rien de prévu pour Mac, par exemple)._


----------

